# Rat Schwinn



## fordsnake

While I’m waiting for parts to surface to purchase for my Schwinn prewars, I decided to take the parts that I did have and make a Frankenbike. I had envisioned what a cool rat bike might look like with several preliminary drawings and here’s the result.


----------



## Flat Tire

wow thats a very cool lookin machine! Great job!


----------



## bud poe

very cool...


----------



## kenji

we're not worthy! you are a custom bike god!


----------



## rustyspoke66

Pinky's up, thats a sweet ride. Taking it to a whole new level for vintage rat. Who makes the tires?


----------



## fordsnake

They're Carlisle Lightning Darts. I bought them about 25 years ago...I don't know if they still make them?


----------



## jwm

Way too cool.  I really like this kind of stuff. One day I'm going to do my own ratster. If it comes out half as good as this one I'll be proud.

JWM.


----------



## mazdaflyer

Very, very clean...Nice!  What did you use on the rear fender?


----------



## fordsnake

Thanks, the rear fender is really a 'teen' front raingutter fender, with the dorsal fin from the Silver King's Wingbar light as the fender's ornament.


----------



## chitown

fordsnake said:


> 'teen' front raingutter fender, with the dorsal fin from the Silver King's Wingbar light as the fender's ornament.




Bravo. Nice improvised designing. I like the "use what ya got" philosophy.


----------



## mantaray06

I think we are all in agreement. This is a very sweet ride. Great job!


----------



## asprey*3

Really really cool! What did you use as a front light?


----------



## twomorestrokes

Love it! Spare parts bikes are my favorite!


----------



## fordsnake

> What did you use as a front light?




It's a Delta 4.5" pancake light


----------



## TheSaint

Mr.Snake,

Great job!

I like how you did not use a front fender, 
it really highlights the front forks and makes
that area, the frame, forks and front
wheel, look "open and less crowded."

Great use of a "short" rear fender and
ornament. 

The solid color tyres look great on this setup
and will "punch up" any bike. 

Now go find that "red" seat?!?

regards,
theSaint 
redondo beach, ca


----------



## TheSaint

Mr.Snake,

Great job!

I like how you did not use a front fender, 
it really highlights the front forks and makes
that area, the frame, forks and front
wheel, look "open and less crowded."

Great use of a "short" rear fender and
ornament. 

The solid color tyres look great on this setup
and will "punch up" any bike. 

Now go find that "red" seat?!?

regards,
theSaint 
redondo beach, ca


----------



## fordsnake

> Now go find that "red" seat?!




I have it, but I'm saving it for another ride


----------



## rustyspoke66

That's a sweet seat, what are you putting that on? Elgin?


----------



## SCHWINNRAY69

I like it!


----------



## chitown

fordsnake said:


> I have it, but I'm saving it for another ride




Oh come on!!! Just slap it on take a few pics and post the pics. You can still have it for your other ride. It would complete the rendering.

It really is a beaut of a saddle you've got there.


----------



## irene_crystal

One of my favorite bicycles i've seen on here!


----------

